# USA vs. Iran...Tale of the Tape...How do Military Forces Stack-Up



## Bush92 (Jan 2, 2020)

United States would stomp Persian ass.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 3, 2020)

"Just learned that the assassination of Iranian General Qasem Soleimani was carried out by a drone. The Obama administration bears responsibility for the massive development of a drone assassination program that it widely & regularly used without express Congressional approval." - Sassy Shaun King


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 3, 2020)

We don’t want to go to fucking war
Wars will only mess our people up


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> We don’t want to go to fucking war
> Wars will only mess our people up


We must always be prepared to go without fear. Some of these snowflake liberals need to get their asses to the front lines. Toughen them up a little bit.


----------



## Augustine_ (Jan 3, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> United States would stomp Persian ass.


Uh, snowflake...... who the hell was saying the U.S. would lose to Iran?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 3, 2020)

Augustine_ said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > United States would stomp Persian ass.
> ...


How could they win? Without ground forces?


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 3, 2020)

“Wow - the price of killing and injuring Americans has just gone up drastically. Major blow to Iranian regime that has American blood on its hands. Soleimani was one of the most ruthless and vicious members of the Ayatollah's regime. He had American blood on his hands,” - Lindsey Graham


----------



## sparky (Jan 3, 2020)

Cheering on Armageddon should be _fun_ for the first 1/2 million casualties  or so

~S~


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 3, 2020)

80 percent of Trump supporters oppose war with Iran, according to a Posobiec pol


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 3, 2020)

sparky said:


> Cheering on Armageddon should be _fun_ for the first 1/2 million casualties  or so
> 
> ~S~



Iran doesn't have the military forces to go toe-to-toe with us in any way.


----------



## sparky (Jan 3, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Cheering on Armageddon should be _fun_ for the first 1/2 million casualties  or so
> ...




Channeling McNamara tonight Admiral.....?

~S~


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 3, 2020)

sparky said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



Channeling Neville Chamberlain, dumbass? I spent more time on the shitter in the military than you have served at all!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 3, 2020)

We should not have a president who is a pathological liar.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 3, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> United States would stomp Persian ass.



Are you crazy! Only if the US dropped a nuke. Iran never did anything to us, but we want their oil , location, and SA and Israel want to do a coup.  We shouldn't even have sanctions on them, but tramp is doing whatever Israel and SA want and our oil men.


----------



## longly (Jan 3, 2020)

The only way we could fight Iran on the ground would be to use surrogates. We have everything we need to fight Iran but people. We have the best army in the world, but it is just not big enough. 

Trump should get out of the hotel business; hotels are just too easy of a target. This is proof that Trump does not put his business interest first. This has the potential to bankrupt his family.


----------



## elongobardi (Jan 3, 2020)

Iran doesn’t stand a chance. It will be over in less than a week.  Out planes will destroy them.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longly (Jan 3, 2020)

elongobardi said:


> Iran doesn’t stand a chance. It will be over in less than a week.  Out planes will destroy them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That has been said before.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 3, 2020)

You don't have to go to war with Iran -- killing a few of their generals is not going to war.....


I say we should have drones go over there and kill dozens more people...…


But no wars tho….unless we are doing it to triggger the libs


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 3, 2020)

elongobardi said:


> Iran doesn’t stand a chance. It will be over in less than a week.  Out planes will destroy them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


we said that about Iraq...…sooner or later, we need to learn from our mistakes


----------



## sparky (Jan 3, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Iran never did anything to us, but we want their oil , location, and SA and Israel want to do a coup. We shouldn't even have sanctions on them, but tramp is doing whatever Israel and SA want and our oil men.











longly said:


> This has the potential to bankrupt his family.


More the USA....



elongobardi said:


> Iran doesn’t stand a chance. It will be over in less than a week. Out planes will destroy them.





longly said:


> That has been said before.



>>>
https://www.historylearningsite.co.uk/vietnam-war/operation-rolling-thunder/

~S~


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 3, 2020)

The Globalist is laughing by now. They has been trying to raise fuel prices for the longest so that we will have to look for alternative energy like their GMO algae that is being made into fuel,  that this algae is harming the environment. 


Oil Soars Following U.S. Killing Of Iran’s Top General | OilPrice.com


Toxic 'red tide' algae blooms are killing fish, turtles, and manatees in Florida — here's what it looks like and why it's happening


*Revelation 8:9*
*a third of the living creatures in the sea died, and a third of the ships were destroyed.*


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 3, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > United States would stomp Persian ass.
> ...



You are a dumb twat! Why do you lie?


----------



## sparky (Jan 3, 2020)

why do you want to_ live a lie_ Admiral?

~S~


----------



## JLW (Jan 3, 2020)

Here we go again with Trumpists now doing the same thing that W. did.  Trump is W. It just figures someone with a Bush avatar would be the one advocating a war.

Right, Little Bushie , we would stomp Iran just like we stomped Iraq.  Bush stupidity once again.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 3, 2020)

sparky said:


> why do you want to_ live a lie_ Admiral?
> 
> ~S~



You libs live to lie! I don't lie about anything. You are just too stupid to realize the truth.


----------



## sparky (Jan 3, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You are just too stupid to realize the truth.



yup, _dumbest fool _in the forum Admiral

but you can _enlighten us all_ to Trump's M.E. strategy 

the floor is yours sir!

~S~


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 3, 2020)

sparky said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > You are just too stupid to realize the truth.
> ...



Why would I even consider discussing it with a peon like you who can't even understand the written word?

I would have to :"Barney" it down so much for you, everyone else would bet bored.


----------



## sparky (Jan 3, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I would have to :"Barney" it down so much for you, everyone else would bet bored.



but you do that for a _living_, right?

and i'll wager every vet like you can _'see'_ the military strategy well enough to _'splain_ where this is all going....

_double_ that for Admirals....

~S~


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 3, 2020)

sparky said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > I would have to :"Barney" it down so much for you, everyone else would bet bored.
> ...



Talking to a rock makes everyone look like a fool.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 3, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Carpet bombing their cities would do it. No need for boots on the ground if theres nothing left to stand on.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 3, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> > Iran doesn’t stand a chance. It will be over in less than a week.  Out planes will destroy them.
> ...


We toppled the government of Iraq in 2 weeks. Everything after that was unnecessary nation building. We should have just replaced their government and moved on. Let them rebuild themselves. Wars are easy to win for the US, as long as we dont tie that win to how well we rebuild their nation.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 3, 2020)

sparky said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > I would have to :"Barney" it down so much for you, everyone else would bet bored.
> ...


Quds forces attacked Americans........one killed others wounded..........

Dec. 30th.............we killed Quds in response........

Quds try to storm our embassy with militias...........

Marines sent in and then the Number 2 man in Iran was taken out.........

Next move........Iran's.....


----------



## Godboy (Jan 3, 2020)

longly said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> > Iran doesn’t stand a chance. It will be over in less than a week.  Out planes will destroy them.
> ...


...and its been done before, recently, in Iraq and Afghanistan. Iraq took 2 weeks and Afghanistan took 2 months.


----------



## xyz (Jan 3, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> United States would stomp Persian ass.


Just like the US defeated the Taliban and Vietnamese.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 3, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Augustine_ said:
> ...


That would not even banish the alleged missile threat.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 3, 2020)

Augustine_ said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > United States would stomp Persian ass.
> ...





Well Obama did have our soldiers wearing red high heels and then wanted tutus on the front lines.

REMEMBER THIS ONE:







University Army ROTC made to wear red high heels to “raise awareness” about rape


The others are just the messages to brainwash the masses: and they never get it.






AND YALL STILL DON'T GET IT.....................  On here there are a few exceptions I've seen ppl on here wake up even a little........I'll leave their names out to save them from the tournament I get daily and from the UNEXPECTED who tech from a professional standpoint should be behaving like every other MOD on here odes but never does Hmmm I wonder who the fk that mod might be LOL...


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 3, 2020)

If you’re lamenting his death, you hate Trump more than a terrorist.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 3, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> We should not have a president who is a pathological liar.


We have had pathological murderers as Presidents.


----------



## xyz (Jan 3, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> If you’re lamenting his death, you hate Trump more than a terrorist.


I don't think it's about lamenting his death, it's about escalation in an already volatile part of the world.

By the way, which do you change more often, your political leanings or your underwear?


----------



## theHawk (Jan 3, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > United States would stomp Persian ass.
> ...



They’ve killed our troops.  I know to you “that’s nothing”, but to Americans it’s rather significant.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 3, 2020)

xyz said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > If you’re lamenting his death, you hate Trump more than a terrorist.
> ...


political leanings


----------



## whitehall (Jan 3, 2020)

USA vs Iran? You gotta be kidding. The so-called Iranian air force would run and hide when they saw American fighters just like Iraq did. The U.S. could wipe out Iran in a week with conventional weapons.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 3, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Yes it would. After everyone is dead, how can they shoot missiles?


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 3, 2020)

In the video does "manpower available" mean those who identify as, or those who B ?


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 3, 2020)

whitehall said:


> USA vs Iran? You gotta be kidding. The so-called Iranian air force would run and hide when they saw American fighters just like Iraq did. The U.S. could wipe out Iran in a week with conventional weapons.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 3, 2020)

sparky said:


> Cheering on Armageddon should be _fun_ for the first 1/2 million casualties  or so
> 
> ~S~


Armagedon?

Whats going to happen, Swallwell will fart on live TV some more?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 3, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> 80 percent of Trump supporters oppose war with Iran, according to a Posobiec pol


True, I dont think any of them want to see a war of any kind, but that is better than sitting on our thumbs and twirling in typical lame Establishment response to Iranian aggression and attacks on US citizens.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 3, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> We should not have a president who is a pathological liar.


We dont.

We have a successful businessman instead of a career politician, all of whom are professional liars, doofus.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 3, 2020)

Aletheia4u said:


> The Globalist is laughing by now. They has been trying to raise fuel prices for the longest so that we will have to look for alternative energy like their GMO algae that is being made into fuel,  that this algae is harming the environment.
> 
> 
> Oil Soars Following U.S. Killing Of Iran’s Top General | OilPrice.com



We have been storing oil to keep the Iranians from holding the global markets hostage by shutting down the Straights of Hormuz.

We can release that oil into the global markets and step up sales of our own over production to smooth out any Iranian caused shortages.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 3, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Carpet bombing their cities would do it. No need for boots on the ground if theres nothing left to stand on.


The Iranian people are on our side. While we could do as you say, we would only be cutting our own support.

We need to precisely target Iranian leadership below Khameini; no reason to turn that fool into a martyr.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Marines sent in and then the Number 2 man in Iran was taken out.........
> Next move........Iran's.....


No, we have more coming for Iran; more sanctions, more strikes and more misery, death, and weeping in their ruins.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jan 3, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Augustine_ said:
> ...



Carpet bombing is out. For one thing it's wasteful and un economical when we have weapons with the pinpoint accuracy we have today. If on the other hand you want to level an entire city,  a single nuke is much more practical and economical while the impact is so much more. Besides the assholes have been saying they want nukes for decades now so maybe we should let them have two or three. Then maybe they'd STFU about it.


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 3, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > We should not have a president who is a pathological liar.
> ...


 1:50 for those needing a masturbation break


----------



## Godboy (Jan 3, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Carpet bombing their cities would do it. No need for boots on the ground if theres nothing left to stand on.
> ...


Im not saying we SHOULD do it. Im just saying we could if we wanted to. Winning wars is super easy for the US if we play dirty.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 3, 2020)

xyz said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > If you’re lamenting his death, you hate Trump more than a terrorist.
> ...


aint that the truth...


----------



## August West (Jan 3, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Cheering on Armageddon should be _fun_ for the first 1/2 million casualties  or so
> ...


Neither did Iraq and that`s why we invaded. That didn`t go so well.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 3, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Augustine_ said:
> ...



What do you use to carpet bomb? The B-1 , B-2 and B-52s would ALL be needed.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 3, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> United States would stomp Persian ass.


No one is going to invade Iran when destabilizing their government and economy and tactical attacks on their military will work.


----------



## JLW (Jan 3, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Remember these quotes:


11/15/2002, *Donald Rumsfeld*, Secretary of Defense
“*Five days or five months*, but it certainly isn’t going to last longer.”

02/13/2002,* Kenneth Adelman*, a member of the Pentagon’s Defense Policy Board
“Liberating Iraq would be *a cakewalk*.”

03/16/2003,* Dick Cheney*, Vice President
“My belief is we will, in fact, be greeted as liberators. . . . I think it will go relatively quickly, . . . [in] *weeks rather than months*.”

07/24/2003,* Donald Rumsfeld*, Secretary of Defense
“No. That’s someone else’s business. Quagmire is — *I don’t do quagmires*.”


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 3, 2020)

August West said:


> Neither did Iraq and that`s why we invaded. That didn`t go so well.


Lol, it went well until Bush let the Globalists take over and try to rebuild what we so effectively turned into rubble.

Never rebuild a conquored nation until they are firmly kissing your ass.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jan 3, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> United States would stomp Persian ass.



But.....
You miss the bigger picture.

It would NOT be USA vs Iran.....

It will be USA vs Iran + Russia + China


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jan 3, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Channeling Neville Chamberlain, dumbass? I spent more time on the shitter in the military than you have served at all!



Bragging about it incessantly is not a badge of honor.  Just sayin.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 3, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> It would NOT be USA vs Iran.....
> It will be USA vs Iran + Russia + China


Why do you think Russia and China are suicidal?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 3, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Channeling Neville Chamberlain, dumbass? I spent more time on the shitter in the military than you have served at all!
> ...


lol, you are a confused little boy, doofus.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jan 3, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > It would NOT be USA vs Iran.....
> ...



You fail to comprehend or understand the scope of what I said.
I din't say they would attack us militarily.  Although that isn't out of the question.  China is already fuming with the USA.

If you had grasped the meaning, it meant that both China AND Russia will interfere in any way possible.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jan 3, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> lol, you are a confused little boy, doofus.



ok.  Want to explain what REALLY has your panties in a wad?
Be a man....let's hear it.   This is not the first time you strike out limp wristedly from the protection of the shadows.
I doubt you are brave enough.

Instead you'll continue the pansy little girl slaps from behind mommies skirt.

Coward.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 4, 2020)

*YES, WE CAN*



When Iranian-backed militias attacked the U.S. embassy in Baghdad, Ayatollah Khamanei reportedly boasted that America “cannot do a damn thing” about it. This harked back to America’s failed effort in 1979 to rescue hostages Iran held. During a demonstration in Tehran following that fiasco, one of the signs said, “America can’t do anything.”

All nations respect nations that can do things — in other words, nations that effectively wield power. They tend to view nations that can’t with contempt.

Iran is particularly impressed by the effective wielding of power. At the beginning of World War II, the then-Shah (father of the one we remember) incurred the displeasure of the British, who thought he was too sympathetic to Germany. The British responded by forcing this powerful dictator to abdicate in favor of his son (the Shah we remember). The old Shah was sent into exile and died during the war.

In the early 1950s, the new Shah appointed the popular Mohammad Mosaddegh as prime minister. Mosaddegh proceeded to nationalize the oil industry, to the chagrin of the British. The British persuaded President Eisenhower to help them oust Mosaddegh. The Shah, who had left for Rome, returned to take back the reins.

These exercises of power made a lasting impression on Iranians. So lasting, that for decades, and long after the sun had set on the British empire, Iranians of a certain age attributed to the British everything important that happened in the Middle East.

A new generation of Iranians formed a very different impression when it came to America. The humiliation the mullahs inflicted on us in 1979 caused them to believe, as that sign said, America can’t do anything.

The overthrow of Saddam Hussein temporarily changed this impression. So much so that, according to our intelligence services, Iran halted its nuclear program. It had seen how America responded to evidence that a hostile power in the region was developing weapons of mass destruction. We could do something big in the region, after all.

Unfortunately, the U.S soon met with serious reversals in Iraq. Thus, Iran’s nuclear program soon was back in business.

Then came the Obama administration. Suddenly, it wasn’t just that America couldn’t do anything to stop Iran. Now, it no longer even wanted to. On the contrary, Obama was prepared to subsidize the regime — to pay it tribute. We had become truly pathetic in the eyes of Iran’s tough-minded rulers.

President Trump quickly reversed course. And now, by effectuating the killing of Gen. Soleimani, he has demonstrated, in a way he hadn’t previously, that the U.S. can some do some impressive military things to Iran, and is willing to do them.

We can take the fight to Iran in ways it cannot take the fight to us.

President Trump will have to keep demonstrating what the U.S. can do to Iran. Iran probably get the message and stop short of forcing Trump to crush the regime.


----------



## August West (Jan 4, 2020)

Why is it that we`ll go on the warpath over the killing of an American civilian unless that civilian is a journalist for the Washington Post?


----------



## fncceo (Jan 4, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > United States would stomp Persian ass.
> ...



Do you need a place to hide?


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 4, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> United States would stomp Persian ass.



Iran is smaller than the state of Alaska and we have 54X the military budget.  Not TWICE.  54X.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 4, 2020)

You do understand Iran is not going to fight us alone and Russia and China will fund them while causing terroristic havoc over here?

Also you do understand Itan has it tentacles around the world with funding of gangs and cartels and will have them cause street violence within our nation??

Iran is not going to play war the way we would like but instead play it like they have in Lebanon and Syria and if you think marching into Iran will be easy then think again and remember the former USSR mistake with Afghanistan and multiple it by ten with Iran...

War should be the last option with those crazy bastards!


----------



## sparky (Jan 4, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Do you need a place to hide?


Israel does, behind it's big '_USA stick_'

They're in a cold war w/Iran, along w/NK by proxy

and we;re their M.E. _b*tch _....

~S~


----------



## fncceo (Jan 4, 2020)

sparky said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Do you need a place to hide?
> ...



Oh noes!  Joos!


----------



## sparky (Jan 4, 2020)

~S~


----------



## fncceo (Jan 4, 2020)

sparky said:


> ~S~



Glad you're so open about what parts of The Internet you frequent.  It makes you so much easier to trace.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 4, 2020)

We have no objective, goal nor are we willing to do what we need to do to win a war. We have no business even thinking about going to war, unless we are prepared to win at all costs and what a clear goal of what a win is.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 4, 2020)

August West said:


> Why is it that we`ll go on the warpath over the killing of an American civilian unless that civilian is a journalist for the Washington Post?


Terrorists and foreign governments try to avoid killing U.S. media people. Best propaganda they get is from liberal U.S. media. BTW the _Washington Post_ doesn’t have journalist because they do practice journalism. Just propaganda for the Democratic Party.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 4, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> United States would stomp Persian ass.


Why do we want to fight Iran?


----------



## longly (Jan 4, 2020)

August West said:


> Why is it that we`ll go on the warpath over the killing of an American civilian unless that civilian is a journalist for the Washington Post?



The reason for that is that the Saudis are allies that we need and the Iranians are an enemy that we don’t need. Of course the Saudis need us too and our acceptance of alcohol, pornography and homosexuality makes it hard for them to be our ally just as their authoritarianism makes it hard for us to be their ally. But when it comes to allies one can’t afford to be too choosy. Consider WWII the US was allied with one of the worse mass murders in world history.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 4, 2020)

longly said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that we`ll go on the warpath over the killing of an American civilian unless that civilian is a journalist for the Washington Post?
> ...


We don’t need either one


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 4, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > It would NOT be USA vs Iran.....
> ...


Russia has bunkers for their non-useless eaters and China has too many to bunk----erate


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 4, 2020)

"Imagine how much better off we would be if the Americans killed and maimed in Iraq and Afghanistan were instead alive ...and if the hundreds of billions, even trillions, spent .. had instead been devoted to...solving American problems."


----------



## ChemEngineer (Jan 4, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > United States would stomp Persian ass.
> ...



Why don't you move there Penelope, and cover your face and hair.  Get slapped around by the men.
You could also use a good genital mutilation.  It's the Muslim way and you simply LOVE them Muslims.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Jan 4, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> "Imagine how much better off we would be if the Americans killed and maimed in Iraq and Afghanistan were instead alive ...and if the hundreds of billions, even trillions, spent .. had instead been devoted to...solving American problems."



Leftists aren't in to solving any of America's problems, Lefty.  Take education please.

"Education is a socialist monopoly, a real one." - The Late Milton Friedman

"Leftists destroy everything they touch." - Dennis Prager

Democrat Insanity


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 4, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > United States would stomp Persian ass.
> ...


They’re  a threat to the human race.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 4, 2020)

Iran killed Americans before Salami was killed, Iran will kill americans after salami is killed.

Trump did the right thing, folks. its not like iran will do anything different now!


----------



## harmonica (Jan 4, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> We should not have a president who is a pathological liar.


you have never lied??  other politicians have never lied????!!!!!!!!?????


----------



## harmonica (Jan 4, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Here we go again with Trumpists now doing the same thing that W. did.  Trump is W. It just figures someone with a Bush avatar would be the one advocating a war.
> 
> Right, Little Bushie , we would stomp Iran just like we stomped Iraq.  Bush stupidity once again.


we did stomp Iraq---!!!
PG1 ground action lasted about only a month--we kicked some a$$
UNDENIABLE a$$ whipping--wasn't even close
what are you talking about ?


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 4, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Here we go again with Trumpists now doing the same thing that W. did.  Trump is W. It just figures someone with a Bush avatar would be the one advocating a war.
> ...


Iran can be defeated by conventional U.S./ NATO forces in three months.


----------



## j-mac (Jan 4, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> United States would stomp Persian ass.



It'd be like watching Miami try to beat the Ravens....


----------



## harmonica (Jan 4, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Here we go again with Trumpists now doing the same thing that W. did.  Trump is W. It just figures someone with a Bush avatar would be the one advocating a war.
> 
> Right, Little Bushie , we would stomp Iran just like we stomped Iraq.  Bush stupidity once again.


regime change/culture change/etc is just about impossible for any country to do--even as powerful as the US is
..we are talking battle between the 2 militaries--we beat the crap out of Iraq in PG1--very quickly --about a month of ground action...Iran couldn't defeat Iraq in over 7 years!!


----------



## elongobardi (Jan 4, 2020)

longly said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> > Iran doesn’t stand a chance. It will be over in less than a week.  Out planes will destroy them.
> ...



And it’s being said again.  They will be slaughtered.   We won’t even need boots on the ground to destroy them.    If they are stupid enough to try something we should just turn it into a giant parking lot.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi (Jan 4, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> > Iran doesn’t stand a chance. It will be over in less than a week.  Out planes will destroy them.
> ...



Iraq    There soldiers hid in the mountains.    With Iran we just take out there weapons pads and half the military by air and it’s over.  There to cocky to hide.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi (Jan 4, 2020)

sparky said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > You are just too stupid to realize the truth.
> ...



Sparky is it.  Your a typical pathetic brainwashed libtard.   Iran is not Iraq.   Iran isn’t going to hide in the mountains.   They’re to cocky for that.  We don’t even need boots on the ground to destroy them.  Obviously you and your other libtards haven’t been paying attention to our military the last three years.   Whole different world now.   They have learned a lot.  Iran isn’t going to try anything.  If they do it will be a very embarrassing mistake.   They tried to invade our Consulate and they were taught a lesson.  A very embarrassing one.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi (Jan 4, 2020)

xyz said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > United States would stomp Persian ass.
> ...



The Taliban is minute compared to what is was before.   Why is that.   Dumbass.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi (Jan 4, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You don’t live in the US so shut up.  No one wants your brain dead opinion.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi (Jan 4, 2020)

xyz said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > If you’re lamenting his death, you hate Trump more than a terrorist.
> ...



So do like Killary and let Americans die and do nothing about it.  Why don’t you go spend time in the Embassy and see how you would feel.  President Trump protected Americans    Something Obama didn’t have the balls to do.  Your ignorance is scary.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lipush (Jan 4, 2020)

elongobardi said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Technically the lpinion of someone actually living in the conflict zone matters more than the average American since they usually know up close what they're talking about.

No matter how delusional their opinion may seem.


----------



## elongobardi (Jan 4, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



The second worst president ever.   Obama took the designation of worst president from him.  Carter was a pussy.   He couldn’t even get our hostages out.   Reagan took care of that with one phone call. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 4, 2020)

So if we attack and take over Iran

What do we do next?  Expect to be treated as liberators?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 4, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> So if we attack and take over Iran
> 
> What do we do next?  Expect to be treated as liberators?



Take over Iran? What?


----------



## elongobardi (Jan 4, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > United States would stomp Persian ass.
> ...



No it wouldn’t.  Russia and China aren’t that stupid to interfere.   If they did then Israel, England and others would get involved.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi (Jan 4, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > lol, you are a confused little boy, doofus.
> ...



Spoken like a true liberal scumbag pussy BasicHumanAsshole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi (Jan 4, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> *YES, WE CAN*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jimmy Peanut Carter was a wimp.   Reagan made one phone call and told them what would happen if they weren’t released.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi (Jan 4, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> You do understand Iran is not going to fight us alone and Russia and China will fund them while causing terroristic havoc over here?
> 
> Also you do understand Itan has it tentacles around the world with funding of gangs and cartels and will have them cause street violence within our nation??
> 
> ...



Who is walking into Iran.  Our military will destroy them in the air.   Any violence inside the US will be met by force.   It’s about time we start to clean out the scum in the US. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi (Jan 4, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> "Imagine how much better off we would be if the Americans killed and maimed in Iraq and Afghanistan were instead alive ...and if the hundreds of billions, even trillions, spent .. had instead been devoted to...solving American problems."



Dude.  Make your mind up.  Your posts are all over the place.  Stop being a sissy and pick a side and stay with it.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 4, 2020)

i am on the side of God!


----------



## Godboy (Jan 4, 2020)

Lipush said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Their opinion doesnt matter more to ME.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 4, 2020)

August West said:


> Why is it that we`ll go on the warpath over the killing of an American civilian unless that civilian is a journalist for the Washington Post?


Why are you comparing apples to iguanas?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 4, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> i am on the side of God!


I was wondering why God moved out.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 4, 2020)

SORRY KIDS, DON’T LISTEN TO HIM — YOU’RE GOING TO BE DRAFTED! 

An Antidote to the Iran Hysterics. 

“Trump has always shown that he prefers diplomacy to military action. At the same time, he understands, as did Ronald Reagan, that diplomacy only works when it is backed up by military strength and a willingness to exercise it.”​


----------



## ChemEngineer (Jan 5, 2020)

elongobardi said:


> You don’t live in the US so shut up.  No one wants your brain dead opinion.



These people who live meager existences in foreign countries are so envious of Americans that the best they 
can do is criticize everything about us, as they drool with envy.  I've been throughout Europe many times and it is one of the best and most refined continents outside of North America.  I also toured China, Hong Kong and have visited Mexico, Panama, Costa Rica, Columbia, and the Bahamas.  No comparison to the United States.
Yes we have politicians who suck big time but then again, who doesn't.  The further Left you go, the worse it gets and Democrats keep moving further and further away from liberty and the vision of our Founding Fathers.  It's sickening.

Democrat Insanity

Peoples Republic Of California


----------



## ChemEngineer (Jan 5, 2020)

elongobardi said:


> The second worst president ever.   Obama took the designation of worst president from him.  Carter was a pussy.   He couldn’t even get our hostages out.   Reagan took care of that with one phone call.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Barack Obamaisms


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 5, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> > You don’t live in the US so shut up.  No one wants your brain dead opinion.
> ...


_Oh Sweet Spirit of the San Andreas, hear our prayer!_


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 5, 2020)

elongobardi said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Your minion trumpinion is not the topic here.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 5, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> So if we attack and take over Iran
> 
> What do we do next?  Expect to be treated as liberators?


Nothing, Nobody takes over Iran. Trump said no ground forces. He just wants to bomb a little for his Israeli beneficiaries. But he can´t. So he has to escalate the situation to get the green light.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## ChemEngineer (Jan 5, 2020)

Remember when the Democrats badmouthed everything Presidents Bush did?

First Ted Kennedy said there would be lots of American body bags on account of those guys know the desert so well and they're battle hardened.  He was dead wrong, as always.
Next they screamed "Why didn't Bush take out Saddam Hussein, huh, huh!"
Then when his son did, they screamed "It doesn't change a thing!"

They're enchanted by their own idiotic anti-American lies.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 5, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> Remember when the Democrats badmouthed everything Presidents Bush did?
> 
> First Ted Kennedy said there would be lots of American body bags on account of those guys know the desert so well and they're battle hardened.  He was dead wrong, as always.
> Next they screamed "Why didn't Bush take out Saddam Hussein, huh, huh!"
> ...


Their god is political power and your knowledge of their unquenchable thirst for it allows you to predict their every move.  They don't care about us, their fellow Americans, they only want control over us.  So, their mindless chants aren't particularly surprising.

In a deterrent strike, Trump killed Iranian Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) – Qods Force commander Qassem Soleimani and Abu Mahdi al Muhandis, the leader of the Hezbollah Brigades and deputy leader of Iraq’s Popular Mobilization Forces (PMF).





_Now trying to beat Jeffrey Epstein to their 72 virgins_​
Soleimani and Muhandis were terror and insurgency masterminds who were revered by terrorists in Iran, Iraq, Syria, and beyond for their support of the Iranian-backed Shia militias and terrorist groups that have destabilized several countries in the Middle East.

Both Terrorist Leaders were wildly popular among the anti-U.S. Shiite militias and had extensive ties with Iraqi politicians and military leaders and units. The U.S. embassy in Baghdad was attacked days before taking these two Terrorists off the battle field.  .

The U.S. Department of Defense has confirmed that Soleimani “approved the attacks on the U.S. Embassy in Baghdad.”

*Key Iranian terror and insurgency masterminds*

Soleimani and Muhandis have had a close relationship that has spanned well over a decade. 

Soleimani and Muhandis organized the Popular Mobilization Forces, the groups of militias that are dominated by the Iranian-backed terror groups, and directed their offensives across central, northern, and western Iraq. Muhadis served as the deputy commander of the PMF. The two have been photographed numerous times while visiting the militias.

The two worked closely along with other IRGC and Qods Force officers to organize Shiite militias to attack U.S. troops during the occupation of Iraq from 2003 to 2011. More than 600 U.S. soldiers were killed by their Shiite terror groups.




_Freedom isn't free_​


----------

